# Ben in Missouri



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## kmgrady (Jan 7, 2007)

*Ben*

Thanks for the help with the pic - hope it helps


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues.htm
you can email rescues in MO and surrounding states about him, the more the better!


----------



## kmgrady (Jan 7, 2007)

*Ben*

I emailed several rescue orgs. Hopefully they can help him. He looks so happy go lucky. Wish I was closer, I would go get him in a heart beat.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG ...he's beautiful. I sure hope rescue gets him soon... It's times like these where I wish we could fit in another !!!!!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Missouri you say?
Oh Mary, where are you???????????


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Dirk's Fund, we need you!
He is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## kmgrady (Jan 7, 2007)

*Ben*

I emailed several rescues either in Missouri or in the surrounding states. I certainly hope I hear something soon. He really looks like a character. Reminds me of my Jasper.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Hali's Mom said:


> Missouri you say?
> Oh Mary, where are you???????????


I have forward the info over.... We are full ...BUT.... we might still be able to pull it off... I dont know if this is the same place, but we had 2 brothers given to us and we werent suppose to separate them, due to one of them having to have surgery and recovery was 8 weeks out we did adopt them out separate and the place said they would never give us another dog from them...so Im checking to see if this is the same place. Im on my way out the door to work so I will post tonight after 10 when I get home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie*

Maggie:

If they won't give him to you I'm sure another rescue would get him for Dirk's!
You're the best!!!
Ben is Gorgeous!


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

*Yay Big Announcment*

got this message from a golden lover on another rescue forum I am on ... I knew she was looking to get into helping goldens so I showed her Ben, here is her message:

I think I have a rescue in St. Louis ( Gateway Golden Retriever Rescue )that can take Ben (the golden on dogs in danger from Osceola). They even have some fosters close to me. We are still working everything out but I wanted to let you know







I'll probably be pulling him in the next few days. 

I have to admit I'm almost tempted to set it up so he has to spend one night with us and hoping DH falls in love with him....but that's kind of evil.











yay for Ben! I'll keep us updated!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amy*

Amy:

make sure you tell her to let you know right away whether this rescue is taking him or not-How Long Does Ben have there???
He is a gorgeous dog!! I don't think it would be evil if he spent the night!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We have a lady who has been trying to get Ben..... She is working on getting here to st. louis, that is what Im being told.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie's Mom*

Maggie's Mom:

So glad you have someone working on getting Ben!!


----------



## kmgrady (Jan 7, 2007)

*Regarding Ben*

I had emailed a few rescues yesterday - I received this one from Janet Knoche (Goldens 4 Us) - I don't know who any of these rescues are, since this is the first time I have ever done this, but this is what she said:


*Hi We are very full, have you tried the rescue in KC? We have three foster homes who have stopped fostering so at the moment we have a problem taking dog.

If you have no luck let me know, we would have to board him and that would mean shots would have to be up to date when we took him

Jan*


Maybe some of you know of her. I hope someone gets that poor baby out of there. Let me know if I can do anything else.

Kathy Grady


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I dont know her or her rescue, The only one we work real close with is Love a Golden...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

From what IM being told..if all goes well and no glitches, I will be picking Ben and a new foster pup up Sat.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Way to go, Mary!!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> From what IM being told..if all goes well and no glitches, I will be picking Ben and a new foster pup up Sat.


 ehem..... 'we'  yeah road trip!!!


----------



## kmgrady (Jan 7, 2007)

*Thank you*

Oh my god - I'm so happy to hear that. Thanks for all you are doing. I would love to see a pic of him all happy to be out of that place.


----------



## kmgrady (Jan 7, 2007)

*Assistance*

If anyone every needs assistance up here in the northeast, just let me know. Would love to help.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> ehem..... 'we'  yeah road trip!!!


Do I know YOU????????


----------



## kmgrady (Jan 7, 2007)

No, you don't. I'm fairly new here. I have been a member on the forum for quite a while, but I have not posted until now. I guess you could call me a former lurker. But anyway, when I saw an item regarding Ben on my local craigslist, I had to do something. I always read the rescue success stories and all the effort the folks on here put in to save these dogs. I knew this would be the best place to post. So thats what I did. I have thought about fostering in my area, and think it might be something that I want to do. I just need some guidance in that area, since I have never done that before.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

When asking if I know you I was being a smart *** towards Andy Farmer, who is a good friend.


----------



## kmgrady (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh I'm sorry, I misunderstood. Not a problem. I'll slink back to my hole now!!!!:doh:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

kmgrady said:


> Oh I'm sorry, I misunderstood. Not a problem. I'll slink back to my hole now!!!!:doh:


No need to go back in your hole...... It's great that your posting instead of lurking.....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

kmgrady said:


> No, you don't. I'm fairly new here. I have been a member on the forum for quite a while, but I have not posted until now. I guess you could call me a former lurker. But anyway, when I saw an item regarding Ben on my local craigslist, I had to do something. I always read the rescue success stories and all the effort the folks on here put in to save these dogs. I knew this would be the best place to post. So thats what I did. I have thought about fostering in my area, and think it might be something that I want to do. I just need some guidance in that area, since I have never done that before.


 
You can contact your local rescues and ask how you can help. There are people needed in all areas not just fostering. Every person helps in little ways and the more the merrier.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Do I know YOU????????


UMMMMMM YEAH!!!!!! You're the saint, and I'm the vice-saint LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> UMMMMMM YEAH!!!!!! You're the saint, and I'm the vice-saint LOL


Soooooooo that means you dont get a halo.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh I already have a halo!! You actually had to earn yours :311taunt-


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> Oh I already have a halo!! You actually had to earn yours :311taunt-


Wait..... You have a halo...I thought it was Horns???:311hi-thu:311hi-thu:311hi-thu:311hi-thu


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*KMgrady*

KMgrady:

First your dog is JUST adorable!!

You did good! Thank God you posted Ben here to be noticed. You obviously emailed Golden Ret. Rescues, too, always necessary. Everyone helps out in their own way. Some people are with rescues, some foster, some volunteer, some like me, just find dogs in High Kill Shelters, Golden Rets. and Samoyeds catch my eye immediately, but I beg for other breeds and mixed breed, too, and do a Google to find out what the rescues are, and start emailing.
Always make sure you put the link to the dog and the location in your email.

I would definitely say that you qualify as a Dog Angel, and so does Maggie's Mom and Andy Farmer! So you are all DOG ANGELS!!:bigangel::bigangel::bigangel:

Can't wait to see pictures of Ben and his buddy!!!!:wave:

*Here's a State by State List of all of the Golden Retriever Rescues and don't forget to add Dirk's Fund in Mo!!!

http://grca-nrc.org/
http://www.dirksfund.com/*


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Wait..... You have a halo...I thought it was Horns???:311hi-thu:311hi-thu:311hi-thu:311hi-thu


ROFL!! :dblthumb2


----------



## kmgrady (Jan 7, 2007)

*Thanks*



Karen519 said:


> KMgrady:
> 
> First your dog is JUST adorable!!
> 
> ...




:wavey: Thanks Karen - I have to admit I was truly inspired when I read all the postings last month regarding Chance in Texas. I followed that story all the way to end. It was truly heartwarming to see everyone from different parts of the country helping out this sweet dog. 

I think I am going to contact one of the GR rescues here in New England and let them know that I am willing to help out in anyway that I can. And also, if I should ever come upon another unfortunate dog in the same situation as Ben, I will post here to see what can be done. 

Oh......thanks, my pup Jasper is truly a sweetheart. A little bit of a fiesty sweetheart , but we love him.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have been in contact with our lady in Kc and she will be getting ben,in the next day or 2 so he should be up in Dirks fund by the weekend.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

kmgrady said:


> :wavey: Thanks Karen - I have to admit I was truly inspired when I read all the postings last month regarding Chance in Texas. I followed that story all the way to end. It was truly heartwarming to see everyone from different parts of the country helping out this sweet dog.
> 
> I think I am going to contact one of the GR rescues here in New England and let them know that I am willing to help out in anyway that I can. And also, if I should ever come upon another unfortunate dog in the same situation as Ben, I will post here to see what can be done.
> 
> Oh......thanks, my pup Jasper is truly a sweetheart. A little bit of a fiesty sweetheart , but we love him.



That's awesome that you are going to try to work with that rescue!!! I am sure they, like all rescues right now, will jump at having you. Maybe you can join the crew who fosters here! 
Chance was a lucky boy and it was awesome to get to help in that! I am so glad he inspired someone to help yay! and yay for you not lurking anymore!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*KMGrady*

KMGrady:

Did you see the pictures of Chance I posted yesterday?

Chance is being fostered in LIttle Rock, Ark., for a rescue in CA, called Calif. Ark. Ret. Rescue Effort.

Margie from CARRE, emld. me yesterday that Chance will either be flying to his new parents this Saturday or next wk. They were just going to foster him, but said they've already fallen in love with him so they are adopting him!!!
Here are some pics of Chance, the day he got out of the shelter.
http://share.shutterfly.com/action/w...sWLEPA&notag=1

*So Glad you are going to foster for a Golden Ret. Rescue!!
Fosters are vital to saving lives-without them the rescues can't!!!!*


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I just found out that Ben also had a sister who was at the shelter with him.... She died from pneumonia.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry that Ben's sister passed away. Another great reason to get him out and into a foster home. You are an angel Mary.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> You are an angel Mary.


What about me???? :gotme: heehee j/k


----------



## kmgrady (Jan 7, 2007)

*Ben*

I'm so glad to hear that Ben should be out by the weekend. Its a shame about his sister. Thanks all for welcome. I hope to be an active part of this community from now on :wave:. 

Yes, I did see the pics of Chance. He looks great!!!!!!. Well gotta get back to work now . When I get in contact with a rescue this week, I will let you all know how it went.

Again, YAY for BEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Well we have ran into a snag... The lady at the shelter called to tell us someone from RI wants Ben and shes trying to get him on a plane if possible. Sandi tried to tell this lady that she knows nothing about this person and there home life, and atleast if we take him , we do home visits, vet checks etc.... so we are waiting for her to call us back letting us know either way. UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> What about me???? :gotme: heehee j/k


:FIREdevil:FIREdevil:FIREdevil:FIREdevil:FIREdevil


----------



## kmgrady (Jan 7, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Well we have ran into a snag... The lady at the shelter called to tell us someone from RI wants Ben and shes trying to get him on a plane if possible. Sandi tried to tell this lady that she knows nothing about this person and there home life, and atleast if we take him , we do home visits, vet checks etc.... so we are waiting for her to call us back letting us know either way. UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


Thats unbelievable. She would rather just send him off on a plane to some random person. I don 't get it. Keep us posted. 

I am in RI, but I'm not sure what I could do from here. Let me know.

Kathy Grady


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

kmgrady said:


> Thats unbelievable. She would rather just send him off on a plane to some random person. I don 't get it. Keep us posted.
> 
> I am in RI, but I'm not sure what I could do from here. Let me know.
> 
> Kathy Grady


Thanks.. we are a little upset over the whole thing.... At least with us , he will get fully vetted and anything he needs before we let them go to a home.. We are a little worried that since his sister died from kennel couch going into pneumonia and didnt get the treatment she needed, that he have it. I will keep you posted as soon as I hear something


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Well we have ran into a snag... The lady at the shelter called to tell us someone from RI wants Ben and shes trying to get him on a plane if possible. Sandi tried to tell this lady that she knows nothing about this person and there home life, and atleast if we take him , we do home visits, vet checks etc.... so we are waiting for her to call us back letting us know either way. UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


That's just crazy. She's willing to take a dog from a shelter and add to his stress by putting him on a plane to RI, to someone she doesn't even know??? :no:


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

It doesn't make any sense whatsoever that she's willing to ship him off like that to somebody she doesn't even know.  I hope everything works out for him.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

The lady from the shelter ended up adopting Ben to a family from St. Louis. Im off to go get a puppy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie's Mom and Andy Farmer*

Maggie's Mom and Andy Farmer:

Happy that Ben was adopted by a family in St. Louis and I'M SO VERY SAD That his Sister died.

Please tell us about the puppy you went to get when you return!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> The lady from the shelter ended up adopting Ben to a family from St. Louis. Im off to go get a puppy


Good to hear! At least he wasn't transported to an unknown home. But that means no road trip  oh well, maybe next time! And Thanks Karen!


----------

